# Shop that will do a "professional" fitting?



## WTaylorA (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone have a recommendation for a LBS that will do a good job of a thorough bike fitting? Bonus points for being accessible via public transport (metro/bus). I'm up in Silver Spring but willing to travel down to NoVA if necessary, but I'm car-less, so looking for something I can ride or metro to.

Looking to build a bike up over the winter (buy a frame and group set as a winter project), so looking for guidance on fit to make sure I'm making the right choices re: frame, stem length/height, etc. etc.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

CycleLife USA
The Bike Lane Reston location

Both do Retul fits...I've had a non-retul fit at CycleLife a few years ago, and recently had a road Retul fit from Adam at the TBL Reston shop...Adam does a damn good job, my knee and calf issues went away. I've had my 2 cx other bikes fitted by him since (non-retul).


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Best fitter in the area is Clovis at Freshbikes: Freshbikes Cycling | Northern Virginia & Maryland's Premiere Bike Shop

Named to Top 100 shops in the US. Again. 

Bike Lane is decent. Nice guys too. They are not Freshbikes, imo.

If you are in Silver Spring, I think Freshbikes has a Bethesda location so you could check that out, though I deal with the Arlington shop as it is on my street.


----------



## DownByFive (Feb 2, 2012)

Full_Spectrum said:


> Best fitter in the area is Clovis at Freshbikes: Freshbikes Cycling | Northern Virginia & Maryland's Premiere Bike Shop
> 
> Named to Top 100 shops in the US. Again.
> 
> ...


+1 A fitting with Clovis was included in my R3 purchase. I was kinda hoping I'd get to experience a super in-depth fitting, but the bike fit me so well out of the box that Clovis only had to make some minor adjustments (swapping in a 90mm stem, adjusting seat height/position) to get it dialed in.


----------



## Red Brixton (Apr 4, 2012)

DownByFive said:


> +1 A fitting with Clovis was included in my R3 purchase. I was kinda hoping I'd get to experience a super in-depth fitting, but the bike fit me so well out of the box that Clovis only had to make some minor adjustments (swapping in a 90mm stem, adjusting seat height/position) to get it dialed in.



What do they charge if you bought elsewhere?


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Not exactly sure- $150 maybe? $200?

I actually got a fitting there with Clovis on my first roadbike, which I did not buy there. As part of the fitting, I purchased a bunch of parts- seat, stem, post, pedals, etc...so I dont remember how much it cost for just the fitting. The whole process takes a few hours, depending on how close you are. At this point, I would pay whatever they charge since I can always go back and ask for changes as I improve my agility and flexibility. Since the original fitting, Ive probably asked for re-fit and so on...too many times to count. Ive never been charged a dime for the follow up.

Sorry for the long winded post- I feel pretty strongly about how they have treated me since I first went there, and cant imagine going anywhere else in this area.

Actually heading in tomorrow to talk about a new frame.


Red Brixton said:


> What do they charge if you bought elsewhere?


----------



## Red Brixton (Apr 4, 2012)

Full_Spectrum said:


> Not exactly sure- $150 maybe? $200?
> 
> I actually got a fitting there with Clovis on my first roadbike, which I did not buy there. As part of the fitting, I purchased a bunch of parts- seat, stem, post, pedals, etc...so I dont remember how much it cost for just the fitting. The whole process takes a few hours, depending on how close you are. At this point, I would pay whatever they charge since I can always go back and ask for changes as I improve my agility and flexibility. Since the original fitting, Ive probably asked for re-fit and so on...too many times to count. Ive never been charged a dime for the follow up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation--they've done good mechanical work for me, although a bit pricey.


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Red Brixton said:


> Thanks for the recommendation--they've done good mechanical work for me, although a bit pricey.


Hope it works for you.

They are not the least expensive in the area by any stretch. I think the value is more important than the price- for me at least- and by that measure the prices are really reasonable.

Looks like it may get into the 50's on Saturday- who is riding?


----------



## umzzz (May 17, 2012)

Red Brixton said:


> What do they charge if you bought elsewhere?


For a 2D fit it is $150 and for a full 3D fit it is $250. If you purchased the bike there you get a $60 credit towards a fit. 

I just had a 3d fit this past weekend with Clovis at FreshBikes and I concur with everyone else that it is worth it!


----------

